# Link between Levothyroxine and Yeast Infections?



## lijame85 (May 22, 2017)

Ever since my doctor put me on 25 mcg of Levothyroxine (this past June) I´ve been battling with ongoing yeast infections. I am really suffering! I use the over the counter creams, then take a anti-fungal pill for a week, and it goes away, then a month later, it comes back. It´s horrible! I told my doctor about it and she cut my dosage in half, but only due to my blood work being good. I´m still getting the yeast infections.

Have any of you expereinced this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Having candida can cause yeast infections as it is basically a yeast that grows in your body - fed by sugar and carbs..


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you ever tried another drug? Maybe one of the fillers in the Levo is causing this weird side effect?


----------

